# Took wife to strip club - she liked it!



## tazunemono (Feb 25, 2010)

We went out on Sat. night, had a good time clubbing. I don't drink, but she does, and she had a few and was feeling pretty good. She got up and danced with a lot of girls. We went to 'Angels Rockbar' here in L'Ville...Angel's has half-naked server girls, and she was up dancing and grinding with them...

Anyways, since the girls were half naked anyways, at some point in the night (2am) I suggested we go see some fully naked girls...she was down with the idea, so we go to PT's (not the best place, but was close by). PT's is more 'just ogle naked girls' without much dancing/pole/etc.. Her first time @ strip club! She had a good time, but had lots of questions for me about the place, why I like it, etc. She ended up giving $'s to the girls, and even had one take a $ from her mouth...was soooo hot! I loved seeing her enjoying other girls.... She enjoyed the company and attention from several hot girls! I wanted to get her a lap dance, but the place was packed and it was close to closing time (3:45am) so we left, went home and had the hottest sex in a long time. She gave me a nice show 

***Question: where do I go from here? I know my wife is interested in girls, and my (our?) ultimate goal is a threesome. I don't want to move too fast, but I know she is interested, we've talked about it briefly a couple times...Any ideas for me?

I'd like to *wait a while* before we go to a strip club again, but she is already interested in seeing a Vegas-style 'show'. I don't know where to find that around here, but I think there's a few clubs with floor shows/pole dancing she might like. 

Really liking the direction this is taking!


----------



## axw (Oct 18, 2010)

I came across this thread by doing a Google search on taking my wife to a strip club. She has said several times that she'd like to go with me sometime, so I'd like to make that happen. How did your wife like PT's? I've never been there myself, only Deja Vu and Trixxie's. Have you taken her anywhere else since then? Would you recommend one place over another? We just went to Cincy the other night for some clubbing since L'ville doesn't seem to have any good dance clubs anymore. I've been to Angel's once on Derby Eve, and although it was good, it wasn't the club atmosphere we were looking for. I guess that might be a good warm-up place though since like you said, the girls that work there are half-naked anyway and then heading off to a real strip joint. I'm just hoping this all works out well and she doesn't get jealous. Although I guess I should have nothing to worry about since she's the one who said she'd go. Anyway, I look forward to hearing how things are going for you now. :smthumbup:


----------



## malmale (Oct 5, 2010)

hey, just go with the flow! if u think u can handle her being wild and hot, by all means just go ahead and enjoy! men would kill to have such a wife/gf/partner!


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

My husband and I went to a strip club one time when we were in Macau. I didn't enjoy it too much. A group of Chinese men were sitting in front of the Russian girl who was dancing. She was not happy and seductive. She had no emotions, maybe she had a bad day that day, anyway she wasn't happy. I didn't like it. 

Then we went to the sex show. Still a group of Chinese men were sitting around the round bed. We sat far behind. 

I didn't enjoy it, same reason, the Russian man and woman were not happy, they had to put up a show, they were there dancing and having sex with the soft music. The man even lost his erection during the show. It wasn't fun at all. 

The second time when we were in Macau, we didn't want to go there again since it wasn't arousing at all.

I haven't been to any clubs in North America. I don't know if I would be able to check out the clubs there next time if we go to Canada. 

We don't have strip clubs in Taiwan, it is illegal.

Anyway, it isn't fun if the people you are watching are not happy!


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

I'd visited strip clubs in Macau, Thailand and Australia. I really don't think it a big deal. It's just for fun and curiosity.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## malmale (Oct 5, 2010)

MsLonely said:


> I'd visited strip clubs in Macau, Thailand and Australia. I really don't think it a big deal. It's just for fun and curiosity.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


malaysia dont have...
not that i have heard of...


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

malmale said:


> malaysia dont have...
> not that i have heard of...


Go to Thailand, it's the best place for night life. 
Consider I've been to Thailand 4 times and seen all kind of adult shows. The most weird to the sexist.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## malmale (Oct 5, 2010)

MsLonely said:


> Go to Thailand, it's the best place for night life.
> Consider I've been to Thailand 4 times and seen all kind of adult shows. The most weird to the sexist.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


guess what, we're going to bangkok for our 4th year anniversary next june. we were joking earlier n i told wifey, if by then u dont give me a damn bloody good show, i will go watch "thai girl show" myself while u can walk alone at the market street! lol


----------



## bumpgrind1 (Mar 29, 2010)

We started out with FF porn and then went to some swinger clubs. She wound up seducing the neighbor girl in their hot tub and then we got hot with probably two dozen various girls since then. It all faded away for awhile and now shes come back to life. Last weekend we went to a gay bar. I didnt care for all the men making out and it was mostly men but she saw one dancing on the bar that sent her home with some wet panties. When I pointed out that he'd probably had two miles of di** up his butt she begged me to not ruin the thought with that info. He was very muscular and she liked that. I've never shared her with another man but that may be in the works too. She say's she'd like a woman again and if you are up to it in your relationship go for it. Look online for swing clubs and call them up of email them and ask if the crowd is mostly female bi or full swap. Get comfortable and don't do anything you both don't want too. Two girls can put on a hell of a show and the soggy leftovers are great!!!


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

My wife enjoys it, as well.

We've found a club that we enjoy, and go at least once a month. Sometimes we go with friends, and sometimes just the two of us. There are a couple of the dancers there that are particular favorites. Just a fun time, with beautiful women to look at...no kids around, just enjoying ourselves.

And, as an added plus, the club that we enjoy has a "date night" promotion every Saturday night, during which couples get in for free. :smthumbup:


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

I enjoyes a long run as a bachelor. When i got older, wiser and perhaps bolder I inquired with women about their interest in other girls. I am the type that is trusting and people tend to tell me their secrets. Call it a gift. Anyway i found it remarkable how many women admitted to either being aroused by another women or even had interest in or ast experience with another women. 

From my experience and what i have read many women suppress their reaction/arousal by another women. I suspect my wife is aroused by women. How do you introduce the idea in a non-threating way. I think my wife would be mortified to bee seen at a strip club by men she may know. How do you find a more "couples freindly venue?


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

tjohnson said:


> I enjoyes a long run as a bachelor. When i got older, wiser and perhaps bolder I inquired with women about their interest in other girls. I am the type that is trusting and people tend to tell me their secrets. Call it a gift. Anyway i found it remarkable how many women admitted to either being aroused by another women or even had interest in or ast experience with another women.
> 
> From my experience and what i have read many women suppress their reaction/arousal by another women. I suspect my wife is aroused by women. How do you introduce the idea in a non-threating way. I think my wife would be mortified to bee seen at a strip club by men she may know. How do you find a more "couples freindly venue?


Finding a "couples friendly" venue requires just a bit of research. Some time ago, we found a web site with listings and reviews of clubs in different areas. We checked out the reviews, followed the links to the club's sites, ruled out a few that we knew, one way or another, didn't meet our tastes, and were lucky enough to strike proverbial gold at the first place we chose. One big part of increasing her comfort level is to allow her to select the club. If you like, I can look when I get home and send you a message with that site...you can see if your area is in the reviews.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

